# The Logical Conclusion



## Heath (Apr 1, 2013)

Should the "logical conclusion" argument be used in evangelism (or theological conversation in general)?

God is sovereign and there are many times in the bible that his sovereign will does not lead to its logical conclusion. We might see an action, a point of view, philosophy, etc. and think it through and then argue it's validity or lack thereof based on the logical conclusion we come up with. Thoughts may have logical conclusions in the thought world but once they enter the realm of the sinner they can become illogical quickly.

Anyway, I have a hard time moving past this argument most of the time but I am not certain it is even valid most of the time. I'd love some thoughts on this.


----------



## Afterthought (Apr 1, 2013)

Heath said:


> Thoughts may have logical conclusions in the thought world but once they enter the realm of the sinner they can become illogical quickly.


I'm not sure what you mean by "the logical conclusion argument" (perhaps it may also help if you gave an example of God's will not leading to its logical conclusion), but it should be noted that the realm of the sinner extends into the thought world. If this idea is being used as a premise in an argument, then the only "logical conclusion" is that no logical conclusion could be drawn, which is contrary to the use of reasoning we see in Scripture and self-defeating. I'm not sure how one can give up making "logical conclusions" without giving up rationality itself, in which case one could not argue against using "logical conclusions."


----------



## Heath (Apr 1, 2013)

An example might help. "I see that you are an arminian so you must believe in X, the logical conclusion of all that I see arminianism to mean." 

As for thought world, it might have been wiser to say "on paper."

And as for God's will leading to an illogical conclusion (this might be said better I am sure) I see things like God not destroying a city that he has every reason to destroy even after warnings though he is still just. It is grace that they are saved at the time and I meant to use this only as an example of how we might see only one possible outcome, perhaps also as Jonah did, and yet the outcome is not what we might have suspected. 

I hope that clears up what I mean a bit but feel free to ask for more clarification.


----------



## Tim (Apr 1, 2013)

Heath, I am not really following you here. Perhaps a good place to start is this question:

Are you more wanting to discuss 1) the laws of logic as they are operational in the universe; or 2) our inability to discern God's secret decrees?


----------



## Heath (Apr 1, 2013)

Neither really. I am more wanting to discus using the use of "so the logical conclusion would be" in evangelism.


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 1, 2013)

I think you're talking about a _reductio ad absurdum_, in which one attempts to show that a certain line of thinking, if followed through consistently, leads to unacceptable (absurd) consequences. It is a legitimate debate tactic, but it's easy to abuse, because most people do not in fact grant absolute status to individual propositions, but place them in broader systems of thought that mutually condition them. So, it's not fair to pull one strand of thought out of a network and declare it leads to absurd conclusions.

More generally, I think that if you're in a position where you're thinking about employing this method, you're doing more debating than evangelism.


----------



## Heath (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, that is what I am talking about.


----------



## MarieP (Apr 1, 2013)

Heath said:


> Neither really. I am more wanting to discus using the use of "so the logical conclusion would be" in evangelism.



1. Jesus Christ died on the cross and rose from the dead on behalf of sinners, and one day He will return to judge the earth in righteousness.

2. You are a sinner.

3. All who call upon the name of the Lord will be saved.

"So the logical conclusion would be..."

Repent and believe!


----------



## Heath (Apr 2, 2013)

Amen.


----------

